# How much do you spend on coloring?



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2007)

I got my hair professionally colored for the first time and it looks gorgeous, but I hope I got a good price. She had to bleach my huge long dark roots and then color my hair, and it cost about $100. I see salons where hair cuts are that much or salons where hair colors starts at $100 and only gets more expensive. Do you think I got a good deal? How much do you pay for a salon to color your hair?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 20, 2007)

i think you got a good deal.

my hair coloring is usually more expensive then that last time i went i got ful head foils to lighten my hair from a dye job before and that cost 175

the time before that i had abotu a half head of foils and two dyings cause i wanted to go darker but i wanted some spots lighter and it cost me about 225

so i think you got a supper good deal

i used to go to this other place where he would do full head foils in three colors and only charge me 150 but he was also a friend of the family and my mom taught his daughter.

so you got like an amazingly supper good deal

im supper jealous


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2007)

She didn't use foils on me, but I remember when I was making the appointment the guy was really concerned about whether or not should would be doing that. I'm not sure how the pricing works because this was the first time I had my hair colored. She is a very good friend so maybe she gave me a special discount? I tipped her $35 and I hope that was a good enough tip!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2007)

I know you are asking about salons but I'm going to tell you how much I pay.

I buy a box of Nice and Easy and divided it into two bottles.

I do my roots every 3-4 weeks, so a box does two dye jobs.

Therefore, I pay $3 a month on hair dye.

I wanted to share this with the ladies that don't have a lot of money.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 20, 2007)

I dont go to a salon, I do my own. Depending on what I get its between 6-12 bucks.


----------



## farris2 (May 20, 2007)

I used to get ti done for free,my son's partner is a hairdresser..now that they have moved...I will have to spend a fortune.I have really long hair


----------



## malina (May 20, 2007)

$0! My aunt is a beautician and kindly does my hair for free. There was a 3 month period where I did go to someone else and she charged me $130. If it weren't for my aunt I would not dye my hair at all. It is quite the expensive habit.


----------



## Saja (May 20, 2007)

60 bucks.... the matrix dye is only like 6 bucks a tube, so to me paying 100+ is just insane. I couldnt justify it.


----------



## Aprill (May 20, 2007)

I do mine at home, so with the equipment, and a tip to my self




about 20 bucks


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my hair professionally colored for the first time and it looks gorgeous, but I hope I got a good price. She had to bleach my huge long dark roots and then color my hair, and it cost about $100. I see salons where hair cuts are that much or salons where hair colors starts at $100 and only gets more expensive. Do you think I got a good deal? How much do you pay for a salon to color your hair? I think that you got a good deal especially since you are in the Bay Area. That was very generous tip!


----------



## farris2 (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 60 bucks.... the matrix dye is only like 6 bucks a tube, so to me paying 100+ is just insane. I couldnt justify it. If only I knew how to mix it and all that stuff! I still get it all over the place when I try to do it myself!


----------



## katnahat (May 21, 2007)

I think you got a good deal. Long hair coloring can go higher than $100.00.

I pay $70.00 to have mine done.


----------



## Bec688 (May 21, 2007)

You got a pretty good deal. It costs a fortune for me to get my hair done professionally. My hair is down to my butt almost, so it's pretty long, just colouring it STARTS at $200


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

i have long dark hair past my waist, so take this into consideration:

i pay approx aud $30 for my regrowth to be coloured

i pay approx aud $2 per foil streak on my hair (any colour)

i pay aud $20 for a blowdry or curl dry style

_for my average colour, 15 streaks (which is a lot for me) and trim/blowdry it sets me back around aud $85 (around $100 us i thinks). and thats with v long hair._

i get my hair done from a lady's home, which takes out overhead and additional costs that hairdressers usually incorporate into their charges.

hairdressers are generally rip-offs. take my advice:

- go to hairdresser suppliers for discount good quality salon products

- at hairdressing schools, you can get a decent cut, colour and style for around half the price and its done by a _supervised_student.


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2007)

i love my natural hair color and considering my hair is enough fragile as it is now, all i can do is some highlights. i spend my money on some hair mascaras (6â‚¬ each), it's the easiest way to get funky hair, and it's easily removed by a shampoo. the brand is Hairgum move.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 21, 2007)

Farris: this is taken from an interview in Flare magazine:

"Pam Anderson colours her own hair. Extra light beige blond come in a little brown bottle mixed with 20 volume crÃ¨me peroxide. Leave on for Â½ hour, and then wash out. Be careful not to get dye on light ends. Put on conditioner and leave on overnight."

Her dye comes from a beauty supplier - they can help you find the correct colour and peroxide, and show you you to mix as as well.

When I apply the Nice N Easy, it comes inside a bottle with a long nozzle.

I part my hair, apply the dye, then repeating with continuously parting each side 7-8 times each. I cover my hair with a plastic bag and leave dye on at least 45 minutes.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

pammy colours her own hair!!! yay! a celeb that isnt totally useless! i love her again, the dodgy breast job is all forgiven hehe


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 21, 2007)

I think it just depends on the area you are in whether you got a good deal. I live in a smaller town in Missouri and I go to the best, most upscale salon in town. It is really nice and is the most expensive in town. I pay about $50 for an all over color if I am doing just a single color. If I do any other colors with that it is more expensive. And I pay $20 for a hair cut. SO it just depends on your area.


----------



## KatJ (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Pam Anderson colours her own hair. Extra light beige blond come in a little brown bottle mixed with 20 volume crÃ¨me peroxide. Leave on for Â½ hour, and then wash out. Be careful not to get dye on light ends. Put on conditioner and leave on overnight."

I dont think I really believe in anybody getting extra light beige blonde with a 20 volume.

**Since I live in a small town the girls dont really charge prices like that. And I also do my own hair, so i dont know what the general range is anyway.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 22, 2007)

It depends on if I get highlights, how many colors, or if I do just an all over color. I usually spend no more than $125..


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 22, 2007)

i got my hair done about 1 yr ago at a salon, all i got was , wash, cut(layered) and half head foils, which was 120, if i wanted my hair fully colored would cost me 200+ cause its so thick!!!! ummm but i get my sis to do my colour as it only cost me 50 bucks for hair dye!!! Yes i need 3 packets lol!!!


----------



## KristieTX (May 23, 2007)

I spend $112 every three months for color, cut and style. I get all-over color though. Before when I was getting highlights I was spending $153 every two months.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 25, 2007)

$20. I found my HG hair dye - L'oreal Feria Ultra Light in "Downtown Brown". I have natural dark brown hair and this hair dye lift my hair to 5 shades lighter, to a light caramel brown. I love it! And sometimes when I get tired of the plain ol' brown hair, I just add a couple of medium ash blonde highlights with Garnier Nutrisse Nourishing Multi-Lights in H2. Everybody thought I've spent a fortune on my hair and was all surprised how little I've paid to get the result.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 25, 2007)

I do my own hair, relaxing, trim, and coloring. I buy bulk products at hair shows for deep conditioners and dye. I spend about $10 a month on my hair for overall processing. I come from a family of women who are "hair handy", and have been doing my own hair since I was 10. I spend the most money on hairpieces (ponytails and buns and falls) though..


----------



## SoBelle (May 25, 2007)

It all depends on where you are. Here in a major Texas city I pay $200-225 + tip; color, highlights, cut and style.


----------



## makeupcyn (May 25, 2007)

I pay 100.00 for just my roots to get done. I go from a dark brown to a light brown. I used to do my own hair but I have sooo much its too difficult. Plus I get it thermal reconditioned (straightened) 3 times a year so I dont like to risk messing that up.


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

Cairol Born Blonde hair color-$10.00

Fixing the nasty mess it made-$175.00


----------



## Shotgunchelle (May 31, 2007)

I got mine done for 20 dollars by a woman who used to work training colourist to use l'oreal. Deal much?


----------



## Shelley (Jun 1, 2007)

The salon I use to go to charged me $120.00 canadian for cut, color, and highlights. After the first color, highlights, I went back for root touchups for both color, highlights,cut she charged the same price. Cut and color was around $75.00. I found it to be expensive over time, now the prices have gone up so I switched to another salon. I decided I didn't like the highlights anymore and now just get a all over color. For cut and color it is $65.00 canadian at new salon, root touch up and cut less $.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 1, 2007)

I had highlights twice and I think it was $85. ($60 with the family discount LOL)


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 3, 2007)

Mine costs anywhere from $150-200 depending on what I get done.


----------



## mtgirl118 (Jun 4, 2007)

I get mine done by my neighbor who works at a salon but she brings some stuff to people's houses too *shh don't tell haha*. It costs $20 to get my hair highlighted and cut. If I just get it cut it's only $10.


----------



## poohpie99 (Jun 12, 2007)

I live in a small town too and just had my hair foiled with 3 different colors.I did get a little discount b/c I know her but for 3 colors and the deep conditioning treatment I'm addicted to there and a cut and blow out it was 130.00. Plus a 25.00 tip that I had to fight with her to 

take





I have mid length back hair and it is fine but thick and she started foiling at 4pm and I left at 9:05PM I prob had over 100 foils in b/c of doing the 3 colors and all the alternating but it does look great.

In your area though I think 100 for a full color is an awesome price.Most cuts alone in that area are close to that amount.

Anyways hope you're enjoying your new color.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Luckly I work in a salon where the hairdresser does it for free.. She just asks me to pay the price of the color.. which is usually only $10 for the bleach.. i just highlight my hair. Before I was working in a salon, I would get my hair cut and highlighted for 150. My hair was pretty long.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 12, 2007)

When I got one color before, it was $90. I got dark brown and it wasn't even what i asked for. I just wanted to be brown not black.... So I went back and got a toner i guess? It lightened it up but never again will i go to a salon to go dark when I can do it for $10 at home.


----------



## Shotgunchelle (Jun 12, 2007)

It's ten dollars at home because it's not as quality as a proffesional product.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

I pay $50 for hair coloring (any kind) and a cut (any kind) with hair styling included.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 12, 2007)

IF and when I go to a salon (which is like 3-5 times a year- I dont like to cut my hair) then it'll cost around $90 for cut and color. But I find that coloring home (that True Color Match(?) that Penelope Cruz promotes is AWESOME) gets me better results since I pick my color and finish and what not. And with not much chemicals! Hurray


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 12, 2007)

My hair is mid-length and I pay like 95 euros for a cut, coloring and styling. I always get blonde highlights with foils. Now after hearing what you all pay for salons I think I get a pretty good deal, besides she always uses like 3 hours on doing my hair so she doesn't do it in a hurry.


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

50$


----------



## *~Deena~* (Jun 21, 2007)

About $100 CAD for cut and color


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I recently colored my hair. I usually don't try to go overboard on things like coloring, nails, etc. So yeah I mostly do those type things at home. I buy the color in the box from Walmart which is usally around $14.00 or more. I'm not sure.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 21, 2007)

This past year, nothing, since I'm letting my natural hair grow out.But usually, I highlight it twice a year--adds up to about $25 a year.


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

$170


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

38.6 for both full colour and highlighting


----------

